# Gewinde: E9 Befestigungsschrauben



## Octobit (8. November 2016)

Hi,
kann mir wer verraten, welches Gewinde die Schrauben haben, mit denen ein E9 400W befestigt wird? Meinen Messungen zu Folge müsste das was in Richtung 1/8" sein.
Ist leider schwierig die mitgelieferten wachsen zu lassen, sodass ich durch 16 mm MDF schrauben kann.

Grüße
Octobit


----------



## KonterSchock (9. November 2016)

Geh auf die BQ Seite, ruf die Netzteil auf und dann schaust du was im Lieferumfang  ist, da müsste es drin stehen welche Schrauben es sind.


----------



## Octobit (9. November 2016)

Auf der Produktseite vom E9 steht nur "Befestigungsschrauben", wüsste nicht wo auf der Seite noch was anderes steht.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KonterSchock (9. November 2016)

M3.5*5 müsste es sein.


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. November 2016)

Moin Moin Octobit,

hast schon eine Lösung gefunden? 
Leider kann ich Dir die Länge auch gerade nicht genau nennen, das Gewinde nennt sich aber UNC 6-32.
Mit  1/8" + den 16mm für die MDF Platte solltest allerdings auf der sicheren Seite sein, also irgendwas bei 3/4" gesamt.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Octobit (15. November 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Moin Moin Octobit,
> 
> hast schon eine Lösung gefunden?
> Leider kann ich Dir die Länge auch gerade nicht genau nennen, das Gewinde nennt sich aber UNC 6-32.
> ...


Hi, 
danke für die Bestätigung, hab mir jetzt auf Hoffnung 6-32 UNC mit 22mm Länge bestellt, hab einfach gehofft der Standard der bei Wiki für Netzteile steht stimmt. Sollte also alles klappen, am Wochenende weiß ich mehr 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------

